
Why Do I Have to Call This App ‘Julie’? - potench
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/20/opinion/sunday/why-do-i-have-to-call-this-app-julie.html
======
gnicholas
The title seems an odd choice, since Siri, Google Now (and apparently also
Cortana, in Windows 10) can be male or female. The fact that there's some app
out there that doesn't have both male and female voices isn't a valid
indictment of the larger class of voice-controlled assistants.

I'm sure these app devs they wish they had both male and female voices, but
having more than one voice is likely very expensive and time-consuming to add.
So they're building core functionality, proving market demand, and then at
some point (like Apple, Google, and Microsoft), they'll add multiple voices.

